# 1st Annual Fordville, ND Coyote Tournament



## coyote11 (Sep 23, 2015)

I am hosting a coyote tournament on December 5th 2015. The information is on the registration forum. If you have any questions please contact me either text or call at 701-331-8835. Please share to all of your friends! Thank You!

Blake Erickson


----------



## coyote11 (Sep 23, 2015)

3 weeks until the tournament! I hope everyone can come out and have a fun day.


----------



## coyote11 (Sep 23, 2015)

12 days until the tournament! If you want to get signed up give me a text or a call!


----------



## coyote11 (Sep 23, 2015)

5 days until the tournament! Getting some snow tonight. Might get the coyotes aggressive!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

coyote11 said:


> 5 days until the tournament! Getting some snow tonight. Might get the coyotes aggressive!


So! How'd it go? 
How many teams?
How many shot?
Who won 1,2,3 etc?
How many dogs seen?
How many shot?

xdeano


----------



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

Yea, what he said. ^^


----------

